# Judge sway bars



## greenjudge69 (Mar 8, 2015)

What is the correct front sway bar diameter for a 69 judge? Also, were rear sway bars standard on 69 judges? Thanks


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

greenjudge69 said:


> What is the correct front sway bar diameter for a 69 judge? Also, were rear sway bars standard on 69 judges? Thanks


'69 GTO's, including Judges, all received a 1" front swaybar and no rear swaybar. John Delorean was still General Mgr of Pontiac when the 69's came out and for some reason he was against the GTO gaining a 7/8" rear swaybar, something Olds 442's had since their intro in the Spring of '64.

Delorean left Pontiac and was at Chevy by the intro of the '70 model's, and Pontiac engineers specified the GTO to gain a 1 1/8" front bar and a 7/8" rear bar. GM siblings the '70 Chevelle SS, '70 442, '70 GS 455... all received the same 1 1/8" sized front swaybar, boxed lower arms and 7/8" rear bar. For many years, I grabbed the factory 1 1/8" front bars and 7/8" rear bars when hitting boneyards. 

It wasn't till '72 models, that one could get a larger rear bar, a 1 1/8", on a GM A-body, and that A-body was a Pontiac 2 door hardtop Lemans or 2 door LeMans Post. The larger bars were part of the Y99 option, and it was not avail on '72 LeMans converts. The 72 LeMans Y99 pkg also including 15x7 steel wheels, with 15x7" rally II's or honeys being an additional option. The Y99 package was also included in the WW4 option and the over a $1000 WW5 option.


----------

